# New members fill in your profile



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Could all new members fill in there profile as completely as they feel comfortable with. The reason I request this is that due to the number of parasites the forum has been attracting, I have had to set the permissions so that I have to activate all new accounts. Prior to doing this I view the profile and make a decision wether or not to do this based on the users profile.

We don't need to know what town you live in but a general suburb or at least state is appreciated so other members can cater advice given to your general location. Also it is preferred that you give a proper email account, not the likes of a hotmail account. This email account can be set to be hidden in the options on your profile. By doing this you are more likely to have your account activated.

Thankyou Scott


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Not only that guys, Its allways nice to have a bit of an idea of who you are, what your interests are.

If you log on as say, Joe Smurf, with no other information provided, and later need to ask for advice about something. It can save us asking a lot of questions to be able to try to help out. As Bent said, a general location is good enough.


----------

